# سؤال فى شبكات الغازات الطبية



## samy m (12 يوليو 2011)

كيف يمكن تحديد المساحة المطلوبة لغرفة معدات الغازات الطبية لمستشفى؟؟ 
؟؟


----------



## mohamed mech (12 يوليو 2011)

بعد حساب كميات الغازات المطلوبة للمستشفى يتم اختيار قدرة المعدات من الكتالوج و الذى يحتوى على ابعاد هذه المعدات
على الاقل يتم توفير 50 سم فراغ حول الضواغط و الفاكيوم


----------



## mohamed mech (12 يوليو 2011)

طيب هتقولى أحسب كميات الغازات ازاى
هقولك كل ما سوف تسئل عنه موجود فى الرابط التالى الذى لك فيه عده مشاركات
و بالتوفيق

مراجع و مخططات و حسابات الغازات الطبية

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t201457.html


----------



## mohamed mech (12 يوليو 2011)

طيب و الكتالوجات منين
اقولك من هنا

http://amico.com/airvac_products.htm


----------



## samy m (24 يوليو 2011)

ما احتاجه هو مساحة تقريبية للغرفة فهل يوجد مساحة موصى بها Recommended??


----------



## mohamed mech (24 يوليو 2011)

غرفة ضواغط الهواء الطبى و الفاكيوم 6*3.5

غرفة الاسطوانات 6*3.5 ايضا
و غرفة ضغيرة 1.5*1.5 هلى السطح لمضخات فاكيوم غاز التخدير agss


----------



## samy m (27 يوليو 2011)

معنى كده ان معدات الغازات الطبية تحتاج 3 غرف اتنين فى الارضى او البدروم و غرفة على السطح....

هل يمكن تجميع كل المكونات فى غرفة واحدة ام انه غير صحيح؟؟


----------



## mohamed mech (27 يوليو 2011)

samy m قال:


> معنى كده ان معدات الغازات الطبية تحتاج 3 غرف اتنين فى الارضى او البدروم و غرفة على السطح....
> 
> هل يمكن تجميع كل المكونات فى غرفة واحدة ام انه غير صحيح؟؟


 
لا تسمح معظم الجهات بوضع غرفة الاسطوانات فى البدروم

يمكن دمج غرفة الضواغط مع غرفة مضخة شفط غاز التخدير ( رأيت ذلك من قبل )
مع مراعاة عمل مواسير لطرد ذلك غاز التخدير بعيدا عن نقطة سحب الهواء الفريش للضواغط


----------



## samy m (21 سبتمبر 2011)

ألف الف ألف مليووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووون شكر يا باشمهندس محمد...........


----------



## amr fathy (23 مارس 2012)

ممكن يكون مكان غرفة الاسطوانات فى الدور الرابع قبل الاخير ولا لازم تكون فى الارضى مع العلم غرفة الضاغط فى البدروم وغاز التخدير فوق السطح


----------



## samy m (28 مارس 2012)

اعتقد انه لسهولة نقل و تغيير الاسطوانات فلابد ان تقع فى الدور الارضى او خارج المبنى فى غرف خارج الموقع


----------



## samy m (31 مارس 2012)

اعتقد انه بالفقرة رقم 14.8 فى كود htm 02-01 تجد فيها بعض التفسير يا باشمهندس عمر


----------



## amr fathy (1 أبريل 2012)

الف شكر يابشمهندس سامى 
فى سوال تانى المستشفى 50 سرير تقريبا تحتاج كام اسطوانة اكسجين n2o وبها 3 غرف عمليات تقريبا يعنى
وشكرا


----------



## mohamed mech (1 أبريل 2012)

بسهولة جدا يمكنك حسابها بمعرفة عدد الغرف التى تحتاج للغاز
راجع الموضوع التالى
و هى تقريبا 2*4 اسطوانة
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=201457&p=1668581&viewfull=1#post1668581


----------



## samy m (1 أبريل 2012)

الف الف الف شكـــــــر .... تسلـــــــــــــم يا باشمهندس محمد )


----------



## مكرم شاروبيم (1 أبريل 2012)

hello there,
i think you have to check nfpa for medical gas required i think nfpa 55
thanks


----------



## samy m (2 أبريل 2012)

العفو يا باشمهندس عمرو تحت امرك يا باشا )


----------



## amr fathy (2 أبريل 2012)

شكرا يا باشمهندس محمد واضح خبرتك كبيره فى المستشفيات ربنا يوفقك


----------



## samy m (22 أبريل 2012)

page 58 htm 02-01


----------



## Ahmed meca 88 (13 فبراير 2015)

mohamed mech قال:


> غرفة ضواغط الهواء الطبى و الفاكيوم 6*3.5
> 
> غرفة الاسطوانات 6*3.5 ايضا
> و غرفة ضغيرة 1.5*1.5 هلى السطح لمضخات فاكيوم غاز التخدير agss


جزاك الله خيرا على هذا المجهود
استفسار لو سمحت
على اى اساس تكون غرف المعدات بهذه الابعاد
وما المانع لو كانت المعدات ( الضاغط و الاسطوانات و مضخة التفريغ ) فى غرفة واحدة فى اسفل المبنى


----------



## prey eagle (13 أكتوبر 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mohamed mech (13 أكتوبر 2015)

Ahmed meca 88 قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا على هذا المجهود
> استفسار لو سمحت
> على اى اساس تكون غرف المعدات بهذه الابعاد
> وما المانع لو كانت المعدات ( الضاغط و الاسطوانات و مضخة التفريغ ) فى غرفة واحدة فى اسفل المبنى



المانع انه اذا حدث تسريب لغاز النيتروز مثلا المستخدم للتخدير و تم سحبه بواسطة ضاغط الهواء هينام المرضى المتصلين بالشبكة
لانهم استنشقوا غاز تخدير بدل الهواء​


----------



## Ahmed meca 88 (21 يناير 2016)

تمام 
*mohamed mech* ​
سؤال 
مخارج الهواء الطبى و الشفط على كام من التشطيب
والنزلات مكشوفة ولا مدفونة فى الجدار
مع العلم ان المكان مختبرات


----------



## eyadinuae (24 يناير 2016)

Ahmed meca 88 قال:


> تمام
> *mohamed mech*
> سؤال
> مخارج الهواء الطبى و الشفط على كام من التشطيب
> ...



يمنع استخدام الغازات الطبية في المخابر وخاصة مختبر علم الامراض ( Pathology) للاحتمالية التلوث ومن ثم تلوث انابيب الغاز الطبي ولهذا يتم تخديم المخابر من منظومة مركزية خاصة بها او من اسطوانات غاز خاصة .


----------

